# Mini-Ruckler



## Pheselo (25. April 2011)

Moin,

mir ist eben gerade aufgefallen das ich in einem Raid (WoW) auch wenn ich mit 60+ FPS dauerthaft zocke, kleine Mini-Ruckler habe. Es sind keine großen Ruckler oder Standbilder, auch keine Laggs die sich wirklich bemerkbar machen, ich sehe es einfach nur an der Castleiste, das die manchmal "zuckt". Ist komisch zu beschrieben, da diese wirklich kurz sind und normalerweise nicht stören oder bemerkt werden, wenn sie nicht öfters hinter einandern auftreten.

naja, nun, woran kann es liegen? Ich tippe auf Internet auch wenn meine latenz überaus gut ist (10 ms home/60 world). An der Technik kann es einfach nicht liegen, wie gesagt pure Power ey, durchgehend 60 FPS, egal wo. 
Was noch der Fall sein kann sind Add ons, ich benutze http://bit.ly/hzcRMi als Interface. ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegen könnte. Da ich sehr Pinkelig bin was lags und ruckler angeht, kann ich mich auch anstellen, ich will nur das alles perfekt läuft, wenn die Castleiste nicht einwandfrei durchzieht, schön gleichmäßig und richitg, mach ich mir sorgen.

Danke schonmal für Tipps und die Hilfe(?)
greetz Pheselo


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2011)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Da ich sehr Pinkelig bin



Es tut mir leid, abr der Quote musste sein :>


----------



## Pheselo (25. April 2011)

Ist mir scheißegal was bei dir sein muss. Lass den Mist und gib mir einen ordentlichen Tipp man, oder ich dreh durch!


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2011)

Und du meinst SO bekommt man ordentliche Tipps? 

Deaktivier alle deine Addons und schau obs dann noch ruckelt - wenn nein dann liegts da dran.


----------



## Zukane (25. April 2011)

Wie ein kleiens Kind "höhö er hat ... gesagt" ...


Ohne Addons einfach mal ausprobieren und poste mal deien Hardware.


----------



## Pheselo (25. April 2011)

Ich bin nur zu der/dem so, der/die hats verdient, ehrlich, sie mag mich nämlich auch nicht.
Aber ja, danke, das werde ich mal versuchem müssen


----------



## Caps-lock (25. April 2011)

Ansonsten wäre es aber dennoch hilfreich wenn du schreibst, was für Technik du hast.
Rattert die Festplatte bei den Rucklern?
Hast du ein Crossfire / Sli System?
Wie ich Tikume einschätze, bist du Tikume ansich völlig egal .


----------



## Palimbula (26. April 2011)

Pheselo schrieb:


> ...
> An der Technik kann es einfach nicht liegen, wie gesagt pure Power ey, durchgehend 60 FPS, egal wo.
> ...
> Da ich sehr Pinkelig bin was lags und ruckler angeht, kann ich mich auch anstellen, ich will nur das alles perfekt läuft, wenn die Castleiste nicht einwandfrei durchzieht, schön gleichmäßig und richitg, mach ich mir sorgen.
> ...



Bei solch überaus detaillierten Systeminformation ist der Hinweis auf folgenden Sticky völlig überflüssig  --> *Wie nutze ich das PC-Technik-Forum richtig* *prost* Hardwareinformationen können z. B. mit *SIW* ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre es aber dennoch hilfreich wenn du schreibst, was für Technik du hast.
> Rattert die Festplatte bei den Rucklern?
> Hast du ein Crossfire / Sli System?
> Wie ich Tikume einschätze, bist du Tikume ansich völlig egal .






Palimbula schrieb:


> Bei solch überaus detaillierten Systeminformation ist der Hinweis auf folgenden Sticky völlig überflüssig  --> *Wie nutze ich das PC-Technik-Forum richtig* *prost* Hardwareinformationen können z. B. mit *SIW* ausgelesen werden.



2x qft


----------

